# Power steering leak



## 66bluefb (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello guys, I`m new here. I just bought a 92 Stanza and its got a bad power steering leak that looks like its coming from the back part of engine. It also has bad vibrating when the car is idling or cruising but not under a load. I look at the tie rod ends and the inner boots are broke. I think I need a new rack.How much is a new power steering rack and is it hard to install?Thanks,Tony


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Your steering leak is probably one of the hoses to/from the pump. 
When was the last you had the car tuned up?

www.teamnse.net


----------



## 66bluefb (Dec 16, 2005)

izzen said:


> Your steering leak is probably one of the hoses to/from the pump.
> When was the last you had the car tuned up?
> 
> www.teamnse.net


I havnt had it tuned up. Just bought the car a week ago.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Cool, you should look into a nice tuneup because it more than likely needs one anyhow. If that doesnt fix the engine vibrations it may be more serious like a mount or perhaps just just bad timing or AAC valve I believe it is. Also, if its a bad vibration at all times except for when under load, check to make sure all spark plugs are sparking. Come to think of it when one cylinder isnt firing or getting enough spark, thats what will happen. Check that first.


http://teamnse.net/forums/index.php


----------



## stanzaman (Apr 2, 2004)

What up Bro? Yup looks like your going to need a new rack and pinion unit, well thats what I was told when I had mine checked out. Im guessing that when you turn the steering wheel it makes a loud humming noise am I right? I had to replace my rack and pinion unit, I bought the damn thing for about 400 dollars at pepboys. When I had the old one, I would constantly have to refill the reservoir with fresh fluid buying about a bottle of spower steering fluid per week because thats the amount of time that it leak it all out completely! So there my opinion! good luck!!


----------

